

Create your own URL shortening server on Heroku with Shorty  - bradgessler
http://brad.posterous.com/create-your-own-url-shortening

======
bradgessler
Damn, of course github goes down right after I posted this. You can pick up an
archive at <http://bradgessler.com/shorty.zip>.

